# Lambing



## ewellons (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok I have a slight problem..our ewe just delivered triplets  but two where birch and the last one seems very congested any tips on what we could do for her??  I am afraid she aspirated some fluid.  thanks


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope someone with more experience answers you soon!!  Did you hang the little one upside down and do gentle swings to get fluid out?  I've never had to do it but have seen others do that and use a suction bulb to get fluid out of the throat and nostrils...sorry...that is all I know and not from first hand experience.  Wishing you all the best with your little ones!!!!


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 20, 2012)

Chances are the lamb will clear the fluids out on it's own.  DO NOT hang it upside down.  This allows the stomach, liver, and other digestive organs to push down and severely limit the lung capacity.  I once thought that hanging calves upside down was a good practice, but university studies have clearly shown that it is more detrimental than beneficial.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yikes...I did not know that!!!!  Did not mean to give any horrible advice!!!  Glad you posted...I am still learning!!!  Thank you for that information!


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 20, 2012)

bbo1:  No problem.  I was one who did the "upside down" thing for years, and still lost a significant # of calves.  Finally a beef professor from SDSU shared a study on some of their calving results, and this was what they came up with.  I would think it would work the same for lambs.  Makes sense to me.  One learns something new every day!


----------



## ewellons (Feb 21, 2012)

jhm47 you were right....she appears to have cleared the fluid ... today mom and triplets are doing great!!! thank you for the advise...she is a great mom had a somewhat difficult birth retained ALOT of fluid before the birth but is doing great now...thanks again


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad it all worked out!!!  And, I learned something...seems there is always something new to learn!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 21, 2012)

What about goat kids? When they have fluid in their air ways, is it dangerous to hold them upside down too?


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad it worked out well


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 23, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> What about goat kids? When they have fluid in their air ways, is it dangerous to hold them upside down too?


It's safe to assume so.


----------

